# Quad Core or Hexa Core for Gaming+General Use



## Jaaacck (Jul 26, 2011)

Right, for my build i was just thinking which would be better?
Im going with AMD too,
This Hexa Core model: AMD Phenom II X6 1055T Six Core Processor

or thid quad core model: AMD Phenom II X4 956 Black Edition*,

*Im wanting to do gaming, and also image editing with my new build.
Games such as COD:MW2, COD:BlackOps, Counter Strike Source and Battelfield 3 when it comes out.

For the image editing i would be using adobe photoshop CS5, and also the occasional Dreamweaver CS5

I've been looking around but yet havn't found a definate answer.
If you want to know any of my other components, ill post them too 

Thanks in advance,
-Jack


----------



## Jaaacck (Jul 26, 2011)

actually, i just found this one, and think this is the way that im going to go!
AMD Phenom II X2 Dual Core 555 3.2GHz Black Edition C3 (Socket AM3) Processor - Retail - Aria Technology


----------



## Timer5 (Dec 13, 2009)

NO don't go dual core if you want editing you will need more than one core and if you want gaming go at least quad. Games now are requiring dual it won't be much longer until games can only use quad. Also please post the rest of your parts. I just want to make sure all of the parts are compatible with each other and are high quality.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Q-Core would be the better option for image editing.


----------



## Jaaacck (Jul 26, 2011)

heres the paste of my notes:
http://www.dabs.com/products/gigabyte-am3-amd-870-ddr3-atx-6ZXJ.html?utm_source= - Pastebin.com

The CPU on there is duel core, but is easily unlocked to quad core, and overclocked to 3.7-3.8ghz i think i saw


-Jack


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

If you are talking about removing the blocks on the third and fourth cores, then yes, it is possible, but at this time, very improbable. A couple years back AMD had supply issues with their dual and tri- core cpu's and filled their supply with perfectly good quads. That no longer is the case. 

Do not expect to be able to unlock new 5XX Phenom II's.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The x2 Phenom II CPU's are quads that have 2 locked cores, either because one or both are defective or because they needed more x2's then x3's or x4's this month, when they first came out almost all were unlockable and able to run 3 cores, since the number of x2's that actually have 4 good cores is dropping fast the last 3 out of 5 I tried had actual bad cores. Another thing to be aware of is when you unlock the cores you lose the on CPU temp readings overclocking without temp readings does not make for a dependable long lasting PC.

For Gaming the faster core speed over the number of core is more beneficial, I would use the faster core speed quad in a gaming build today, the x6 CPU are faster at video editing using software that supports them(like Adobe CS4/5 Premiere Pro).


----------



## Jaaacck (Jul 26, 2011)

So, overall im better with the AMD Phenom II X4 956 Black Edition if i want gaming?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Yes over the slower core speed x6's.


----------



## Jaaacck (Jul 26, 2011)

Sorry, i ran out of time to edit my post, the AMD Phenom II X4 965 Black Edition,
not the 956 

But all my other components are of a high quality and all work together?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

I would look for a GTS450 with GDDR5 rather then GDDR3, the GA-870A-UD3 is a decent board, as is the blackline ram, the 650TX v2 a good supply, The Scorpio 2.5 drive is for a laptop not a desktop, look for a WD 3.5" Black drive, 250 gig with Photoshop will fill up fast.


----------



## Jaaacck (Jul 26, 2011)

Right, so an update:
http://www.dabs.com/products/gigabyte-am3-amd-870-ddr3-atx-6ZXJ.html?utm_source= - Pastebin.com

i updated the GPU, and the HDD


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The RE is a good drive but you realize a "Clean Pull" is a used drive pulled out of another PC correct? The warranty is 1 yr from aira only not the WD 5 yr warranty on a Black drive.


----------



## Jaaacck (Jul 26, 2011)

Ouupss, past the 15 min mark again -.-

http://www.dabs.com/products/gigabyte-am3-amd-870-ddr3-atx-6ZXJ.html?utm_source= - Pastebin.com

Updated the CPU too + HDD again


----------

